# كل يوم معلومة عن تصميم المستشفيات



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة الموضوع ترجع للاخ والمهندس الفاضل فتحى :28: 
إن شاء الله سوف نقدم كل يوم معلومة عن تصميم المستشفيات
بعض هذه المعلومات لها مرجعية والاخر من الممارسة فقط

و نبداء اليوم بأكثر ما يميز المستشفيات وهو الهيبا فلتر

"فقد الضغط للهيبا فلتر النظيف 1 بوصة ماء
فقد الضغط للهيبا فلتر الغير نظيف يصل الى 3 بوصة ماء
أما فقد الضغط التصميمى للهيبا فلتر 1.7 بوصة ماء"​


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2013)

ارجو يا شقيق
ان تستصحب معك اسئلة الجمهور
وانت تقدم هذا البهاء
مثلا هناك في الصفحة الاولى سؤال من زميل
عن تصميم معالجة الحروق
حماك الله وايانا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل يا مهندس محمد نرجوا إكماله بحماس وألا يضيع كما ضاعت مواضيع كثيرة بدأها المهندسين الأفاضل ولم تكتمل للنهاية


----------



## تامر النجار (17 فبراير 2013)

مهندس محمد احييك على الموضوع ولاكن مكن نعرف هل البيانات دى اجتهاد منك ولا موجودة فى جداول الفلاتر


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2013)

2- إذا كان لدينا جهاز ترطيب يليه هيبا فلتر كم أقل مسافة بينها
2006 aia يشترط 15 قدم بحد أدنى​


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> ارجو يا شقيق
> ان تستصحب معك اسئلة الجمهور
> وانت تقدم هذا البهاء
> مثلا هناك في الصفحة الاولى سؤال من زميل
> ...



أبشر وإن كان ذلك الموضوع من 2006 بس و لا يهمك



تامر النجار قال:


> مهندس محمد احييك على الموضوع ولاكن مكن نعرف هل البيانات دى اجتهاد منك ولا موجودة فى جداول الفلاتر



إجتهاد و سوف إشير فى حالة وجود مرجع
و كما ذكرت لك فى المشاركة الاولى أن :
بعض هذه المعلومات لها مرجعية والاخر من الممارسة فقط


----------



## ahmedbayomy (17 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## ahmadmechanical (18 فبراير 2013)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gaber osman (18 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك يا باشا


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك واكمل واحنا متابعين


----------



## mohamed mech (18 فبراير 2013)

يتم تركيب الهيبا فلتر فى أحد موضعين
1- داخل وحدة المناولة و بعد المروحة ( على مخرج الوحدة) و هو أفضل من حيث الصيانة لان الفلاتر خارج الغرفة.
2- داخل مخرج الهواء و هو أفضل من حيث جودة الهواء لضمان دخول الهواء للغرفة بعد الفلترة مباشرة دون المرور بالدكت
و يلزم التنبيه على تركيب الفلتر بعد المروحة و ليس قبلها كبقية انواع الفلاتر


----------



## fayek9 (19 فبراير 2013)

معلومات مفيدة جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (20 فبراير 2013)

توجد عدة سماكات من الهيبا فلتر 
و كلما زادت السرعة على الفلتر يلزم زيادة السمك
السرعة القصوى حسب أشرى 250 قدم على الدقيقة
السرعة التى يوصى بها 90 قدم على الدقيقة
"كلما زادت السرعة تقل الكفاءة"
​


----------



## mizo1745 (21 فبراير 2013)

محمد باشا
دايما متالق وهذا ما عاهدناك عليك

ارجو توضيح ما هي المناطق المختلفة بالمستشفي ( غرف عزل وافاقة ومعامل وعناية مركزة الخ ) مع توضيح توصيات المطلوب توفيرها داخل تلك المساحات من تكييف وياسلام لو كمان الصحي والغازات الطبية

شاكر ومقدر جهودك


----------



## mohamed mech (22 فبراير 2013)

يسمح الاشرى بتدوير الهواء داخل غرفة العزل اذا تم استخدام هيبا فلتر
و لكن الموصى به هو طرد كامل الهواء خارج المبنى مع اتجاه الريح​


----------



## م سامى زكى (22 فبراير 2013)

فى الصورة كتالوجات هيبا فلتر للاطلاع على الفقد فى الضغط
معلشى الملف عندى pdf بس مش عارف ارفعه


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 فبراير 2013)

*س ع اخي كيف يمكن حساب الحمل الحراري لغرفة العمليات وكيف يمكن تحديد كمية الهواء من الحمل الحراري ؟ وما هي كمية الهواء التي يمكن سحبها من المكان؟ وكيف احافظ على ضغط موجب داخل غرفة العمليات؟ وجزاك الله كل الخير لان انا احتاجها في التصميم لمستشفى امراض الدم*


----------



## mohamed mech (22 فبراير 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> *س ع اخي كيف يمكن حساب الحمل الحراري لغرفة العمليات وكيف يمكن تحديد كمية الهواء من الحمل الحراري ؟ وما هي كمية الهواء التي يمكن سحبها من المكان؟ وكيف احافظ على ضغط موجب داخل غرفة العمليات؟ وجزاك الله كل الخير لان انا احتاجها في التصميم لمستشفى امراض الدم*


 * لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى* *المائة*
*فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة* *تغيير هواء*
*مثال*
*غرفة 7*7**= 49 **متر مربع*
*ارتفاعها 3* *متر*
*ماهى كمية الهواء و* *الحمل الحرارى لها*
*و ماهى* *كمية الهواء المطرود للحفاظ عليها موجبة*
*الاجابة*
*7*7*3*35.2*18/(60)*
*1552 **قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*35.2 **لتحويل المتر المكعب الى قدم* *مكعب*
*60 **لتحويل لتحويل* *عدد مرات تغيير الهواء من ساعة الى دقيقة*

*الحمل الحرارى** =*
*كمية الهواء/175 الى** 200 **حسب المكان*
*1550/175=8.85 **طن تبريد*
*يعنى 9 طن*
*و تقريبا سخان 15 كيلووات*

*اما بخصوص كمية الهواء* *المطرود فهى 0.85 من هواء الامداد*
*1550*0.85=1320 **قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*يتم تقسيمها على الاربع* *اركان*
*و عمل الجرلات على* *ارتفاع*
*30 **سم من* *الارضية*

*و ده رابط موضوع* *مشابه*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200471.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200471.html

*و محتاج ترطيب 15 كجم / ساعة لكل* *غرفة*
*و حساس و مقياس لضبط* *الرطوبة*
*و سخان لجهاز الترطيب** 10**كيلووات*

*و جرلات امداد بها هيبا فلتر** 99.997*
*عند 0.3 ميكرون*
*و سرعة الهواء المار على الهيبا* *فلتر لا تزيد عن 100 قدم /دقيقة*
*و* *سرعة الهواء على جرلات السحب فى اركان الغرفة فى حدود 150 قدم** / **دقيقة*
*و يفضل تركيب** DPS*
*على باب* *الغرفة*
*و فى حاجة اسمها اير* *فالف ده بيتركب على الامداد و الطرد و وظيفته سرعة رد الفعل فى حالة انخفاض الضغط* *فى الغرفة فيقوم بسرعة تعويض الغرفة بهواء زائد للحفاظ على* *الضغط*
*و يمكن تركيبه فى غرف* *العزل و لكن وظيفته سوف تكون العكس*
*اى سرعة سحب الهواء للحفاظ على الغرفة سالبة*
*صناعة شركة** PHOENIX*
http://www.phoenixcontrols.com/solutions-healthcare-spaces-medical-surgery.htm http://www.phoenixcontrols.com/solut...al-surgery.htm ​


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (23 فبراير 2013)

زملائي المهندسين
من لديه معلومات حول تهوية وتكييف غرف التحميض في قسم الأشعة في المراكز الصحية ?


----------



## mohamed mech (5 مارس 2013)

ثوانى


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 مارس 2013)

*اشكرك اخي م محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..اخي م محمد اذا في مشروع خاص بالمستشفى فيه الحسابات والمخططات(مشروع كامل منفذ)ترفعو لنا هنا او ترسلو لي لان محتاج مثل هيك مشروع .وجازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء *


----------



## عبد الله سعد (6 مارس 2013)

يا ريت يا مهندس محمد ترفع لنا مشروع مستشفى كامل بحسابه ربنا يجزيك خير لانى داخل على مشروع مستشفى وعلوز اشوف الدنيا هتمشى ازاى و انا شايف انك ماشاء الله متخصص فى المستشفيات


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2013)

الموضوع روعه لكن ليا تعقيب 
لو الموضوع فضل ماشى كده سؤال و جواب حيفقد جزء كبير من قيمته و حيبقى مش منظم و فيه خطوات حتسبق خطوات 
اعتقد الافضل ان المهندس محمد يقوم بترتيب الشرح و يشرح خطوه خطوه و الاستفسارات تبقى على النقطه المطروحه فقط علشان منلاقيش نفسنا فجاه بنسيب نقطه و نقفذ لنقطه تانى 
و اللا ايه رايكوا


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> الموضوع روعه لكن ليا تعقيب
> لو الموضوع فضل ماشى كده سؤال و جواب حيفقد جزء كبير من قيمته و حيبقى مش منظم و فيه خطوات حتسبق خطوات
> اعتقد الافضل ان المهندس محمد يقوم بترتيب الشرح و يشرح خطوه خطوه و الاستفسارات تبقى على النقطه المطروحه فقط علشان منلاقيش نفسنا فجاه بنسيب نقطه و نقفذ لنقطه تانى
> و اللا ايه رايكوا



الموضوع فعلا فى منتهى الروعه ,, ومع الريس زانتيى فى ملاحظته الهامه فى ترتيب تناول نقاط الشرح


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مارس 2013)

*وانا مع الاخ zanitty...لكن ما ردناه هو مشروع منفذ للاستفادة مع الشرح للاخ م محمد.. وارجو ان تكون المواضيع متسلسلة بحيث نستطيع ان نستفاد منها ونطور انفسنا في التصميم وخاصة في هذا الجانب المستشفيات...لكن اين الاخ م.محمد فقد طال الانتظار استاذنا... وان شاءالله خير هذا التاخير..نحن بالانتظار استاذ محمد ومن الله التوفيق*


----------



## دمتم بخير (9 مارس 2013)

مهندسنا الفاضل الغالى /محمد عبد الرحيم بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير وجعل كل ما تقدمه فى ميزان حسناتك
ومش غريب ولا غير متوقع ما تفعله، فا والله الله يعلم والكل يعلم أنك تفل ذالك لوجهه الكريم ،وان شاء الله سيجزيك
الله عنا كل الخير ، والجميع يعلم أنك مشغول جدا ،ولكن نتمنى أن يوفقك الله وتواصل هذا العمل الكبير بنفس الحماس الذى بدأت به
وصدقنى لونملك أكثر من الدعاء لك لفعلنا.


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2013)

يجب طرد هواء المختبرات للخارج مع الحفاظ على المختبرات تحت ضغط منخفض بالنسبة للمكان المحيط
كما يوجد فى المختبرات كبائن تحتاج الى مراوح سحب مستقلة
و يجب ان تكون سرعة الهواء على وجه الكابينة 90 قدم على الدقيقة 
و يتم تحديد كمية الهواء بمعلومية مساحة وجه الكابينة وهى مفتوحة بالكامل بالقدم المربع مضروب فى السرعة ثم تحديد قدرة المروحة
و هناك انظمة تحكم تربط بين سحب الكابية و سحب المختر لتجنب حدوث خلل فى الضغط​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> *وانا مع الاخ zanitty...لكن ما ردناه هو مشروع منفذ للاستفادة مع الشرح للاخ م محمد.. وارجو ان تكون المواضيع متسلسلة بحيث نستطيع ان نستفاد منها ونطور انفسنا في التصميم وخاصة في هذا الجانب المستشفيات...لكن اين الاخ م.محمد فقد طال الانتظار استاذنا... وان شاءالله خير هذا التاخير..نحن بالانتظار استاذ محمد ومن الله التوفيق*



قضاء لا يرده الا الدعاء
​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2013)

نرجو من الاخوة عدم العجلة
الموضوع بدء و كل يوم ان شاء الله فى جديد
و لكن كل يوم لا تعنى كل 24 ساعة 
و العبرة بالتطبيق و ليس بكم العلم​


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> يجب طرد هواء المختبرات للخارج مع الحفاظ على المختبرات تحت ضغط منخفض بالنسبة للمكان المحيط
> كما يوجد فى المختبرات كبائن تحتاج الى مراوح سحب مستقلة
> و يجب ان تكون سرعة الهواء على وجه الكابينة 90 قدم على الدقيقة
> و يتم تحديد كمية الهواء بمعلومية مساحة وجه الكابينة وهى مفتوحة بالكامل بالقدم المربع مضروب فى السرعة ثم تحديد قدرة المروحة
> و هناك انظمة تحكم تربط بين سحب الكابية و سحب المختر لتجنب حدوث خلل فى الضغط​


تعدمنى ان كنت فهمت حاجه


mohamed mech قال:


> قضاء لا يرده الا الدعاء
> ​



فرج الله كربك يا صديقى


----------



## دمتم بخير (10 مارس 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم انى أسألك بأن لك الحمد لااله الا أنت المنان يابديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والاكرام ياحى ياقيوم 
اللهم انى أسألك 
ياالله يا كريم يا أول يا أخر يا مجيب يافارج الهم وياكاشف الغم فرج هم أخونا محمد عبد الرحيم ويسر أمره 
وارحم ضعفه وقلة حيلة وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب يا رب العالمين 
امين امين امين وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 مارس 2013)

قضاء لا يرده الا الدعاء
​ *اللهم فارج الهم كاشف الغم فرج عن اخونا محمد يا أرحم الراحمين امين*


----------



## mohamed mech (10 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تعدمنى ان كنت فهمت حاجه


طب كده ​File:Mixing the medications at the laminar flow cabinet.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_medications_at_the_laminar_flow_cabinet.jpg


----------



## aati badri (11 مارس 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم انى أسألك بأن لك الحمد لااله الا أنت المنان يابديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والاكرام ياحى ياقيوم 
اللهم انى أسألك 
ياالله يا كريم يا أول يا أخر يا مجيب يافارج الهم وياكاشف الغم فرج هم أخونا محمد عبد الرحيم ويسر أمره 
وارحم ضعفه وقلة حيلة وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب يا رب العالمين 
امين امين امين وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> طب كده ​File:Mixing the medications at the laminar flow cabinet.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_medications_at_the_laminar_flow_cabinet.jpg



طب ما تقول من الاول لامينار فلو 
انت عارفنى فى الننى جنى


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> طب ما تقول من الاول لامينار فلو
> انت عارفنى فى الننى جنى



هههههههههههههه
منا علشان عارفك فى الننى جنى قولت الصورة اكيد هتفتح الفولدر اللى فى دماغه​


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (12 مارس 2013)

شكرأ مهندس محمد
لدي غرفة مختبرات ل tb وهي قديمه تحصل على الهواء (النقي ) من الممر الكوريدور وتطرد الهواء بشكل كامل عن طريق جهاز الضغط السالب ايزو يونت مع هبا فلتر السؤال : هل يوجد ستاندر لحجم مثل هذه الغرف و كذلك هل مقبول ان نأخذ الهواء النقي من الكوردور ؟


----------



## المهندس الحالم (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات هامة جدا جدا 
اتمنى استمرار الموضوع بهذا المستوى


----------



## esamkhattab (13 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> فكرة الموضوع ترجع للاخ والمهندس الفاضل فتحى :28:
> إن شاء الله سوف نقدم كل يوم معلومة عن تصميم المستشفيات
> بعض هذه المعلومات لها مرجعية والاخر من الممارسة فقط
> ...



الاخ العزيز / محمد ميكانيك 
فى حاله وجود فلتر ( هيبا فلتر ) على خط مروحه الطرد من المعامل فهل يتم وضع الفلتر على خط السحب للمروحه ام الطرد وهل هناك من مرجع لذلك


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مارس 2013)

esamkhattab قال:


> الاخ العزيز / محمد ميكانيك
> فى حاله وجود فلتر ( هيبا فلتر ) على خط مروحه الطرد من المعامل فهل يتم وضع الفلتر على خط السحب للمروحه ام الطرد وهل هناك من مرجع لذلك


بعد المروحة أينما وجد
​


----------



## esamkhattab (14 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> بعد المروحة أينما وجد
> ​



الف شكر اخى الفاضل على الاستجابه الكريمه واذا تكرمت الاشاره الى اى مرجع يمكننى الرجوع اليه
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مارس 2013)

ألسلام عليكم 
بداية موفقة من خبير 
انا مهما قلت فلن أوفيك حقك و أنا في انتظار المزيد من علمك 
فقط أذكرك أنك وعدت أن تكتب كتابا في تكييف المستشفيات 
و ارجو ان تكون هذه قصاصات منه 
وفقكم الله - وفقكم الله - وفقكم الله و فرج عنكم و عنا و عن المسلمين همنا و غمنا و كربنا


----------



## aati badri (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بداية موفقة من خبير 
انا مهما قلت فلن أوفيك حقك و أنا في انتظار المزيد من علمك 
فقط أذكرك أنك وعدت أن تكتب كتابا في تكييف المستشفيات 
و ارجو ان تكون هذه قصاصات منه 
وفقكم الله - وفقكم الله - وفقكم الله و فرج عنكم و عنا و عن المسلمين همنا و غمنا و كربنا


----------



## ابو محمد السلفس (16 مارس 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



كيف يتم حساب ال(frish air) في صالة العمليات وجزى الله خيرا من عنده معلومة بهذا الشان


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2013)

ابو محمد السلفس قال:


> كيف يتم حساب ال(frish air) في صالة العمليات وجزى الله خيرا من عنده معلومة بهذا الشان



الاجابة موجودة فى هذا الموضوع بالمشاركة رقم 19

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t359291.html#post2907814


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> * لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى* *المائة*
> *فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة* *تغيير هواء*
> *مثال*
> *غرفة 7*7**= 49 **متر مربع*
> ...



حبذا لو ذكرت المرجع لكل معلومه حتى يمكن عمل كتيب مختصر يمكن الرجوع اليه (Mohammed Mech Pocket Guide)


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

نطلب جميعا من المهندس محمد عبدالرحيم عمل مرجع او كتيب علمي لكيفية تصميم التكييف في المستشفيات


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> نطلب جميعا من المهندس محمد عبدالرحيم عمل مرجع او كتيب علمي لكيفية تصميم التكييف في المستشفيات



وانا اضم صوتي للاخ محمد العطفي وياريت يلبى المطلب


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (28 مارس 2013)

باعتبار غرف العمليات من اهم الغرف التي يجب تصميمها بدقة فائقة لدي بعض التساؤلات
1- ما هي عدد الفلاتر وانواعها التي توضع في وحدة مناولة الهواء ؟

2- ما هو انواع الفلاتر التي توضع على خط الامداد وخط الطرد؟

3- هل الضغط دائماً موجب ام هناك بعض الحالات ضغط سالب اذا كان المريض مصاب بمرض معدي مثلاً وكيف يمكن تغيير الضغط في هذه الحالة ؟

3- هل يبقى التكييف دائماً شغال ليل نهار أم هناك وقت نطفي النظام ؟

وهل يسري نفس الكلام على غرف العناية المشددة و غرف العزل ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس نور
اولا اسمح ان اشكرك على هذه الاسئلة المميزة
و فيمايلى الرد عسى الله ان ينفع بها
باعتبار غرف العمليات من اهم الغرف التي يجب تصميمها بدقة فائقة لدي بعض التساؤلات

1- ما هي عدد الفلاتر وانواعها التي توضع في وحدة مناولة الهواء ؟

على حسب حجم الغرفة يتم تحديد كمية الهواء بمعرفة عدد مرات تغيير الهواء ثم يتم قسمة كمية الهواء CFM على السرعة المنصوص عليها لجرلات غرف العمليات و هى 30 قدم على الدقيقة 
In new construction and major renovationwork, air supply for operating and deliveryrooms shall be from non-aspirating ceilingdiffusers with a face velocity in the range of25 to 35 fpm (0.13 to 0.18 m/s),

( راجع اشرى هوسبيتل 2003 صفحة 138 و AIA 2006 صفحة 121) و تحديد المساحة الكلية للجرلات و منها تحديد عدد الجرلات بمعلومي مساحة الواحدة منها
مثال : 1500 CFM
1500/30= 50 قدم مربع
الجرلة 60 فى 60 = 2*2 قدم = 4 قدم
50/4= 12.5 جرلة
و عليه انت تحتاج 12 جرلة داخل هذه الغرفة

2- ما هو انواع الفلاتر التي توضع على خط الامداد وخط الطرد؟

لغرف العمليات لا يلزم فلاتر على خط الطرد و يوضع هيبا فلتر على خط الامداد

3- هل الضغط دائماً موجب ام هناك بعض الحالات ضغط سالب اذا كان المريض
مصاب بمرض معدي مثلاً وكيف يمكن تغيير الضغط في هذه الحالة ؟

سؤال جديد و لكنه منطقى
و يمكن بإستخدام نظام AIR VALVE تغيير الضغط بمجرد الضغط على زر
و فى الغالب غرف العمليات موجبة للحفاظ على التعقيم و لكن اذا كان المريض معدى فقد فسد تعقيم الغرفة

3- هل يبقى التكييف دائماً شغال ليل نهار أم هناك وقت نطفي النظام ؟

النظام الاول يعمل : قبل العملية بساعتين و اثناء العملية و بعدها بساعتين
و النظام الثانى : يعمل على 30% على مدار اليوم فى حالة عدم وجود عمليات

وهل يسري نفس الكلام على غرف العناية المشددة و غرف العزل ؟

غرف العناية المشددة و غرف العزل هامة من حيث نوع المرضى و عدم تدوير الهواء
*General ICU*
Design is similar to that of patient care roomswith higher air change rates. Use Group A and E outlets;use no fin-tube radiation. Make this a wellmixedroom. An ICU that is also an AII room mustbe designed to the 
standards of AII
​


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (30 مارس 2013)

شكراً لك اخي محمد على الإجابة ولكن اود معرفة انواع وعدد الفلاتر التي تجهز فيها غرف العمليات او غرف العناية المشددة في وحدات معالجة الهواء ؟حسب معلوماتي هي ثلاثة هيبا فلتر لانه نريد تنقيه من الشوئب و من البكتريا و من الغازات ولكن ما هي نوعها بالتحديد العلمي المطلوب وكذلك ما هي نوع الفلاتر الموجودة في فتحات مخارج الهواء ؟ وبالنسبة للضغط الستاتيكي لو تعطينا مزيد من التفاصيل خاصة اذا كان لدينا مجموعة كبيرة من الغرف متصلة مع بعضها أكثر من عشرين غرفه مثلاً؟


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مارس 2013)

المهندس نور نادر قال:


> شكراً لك اخي محمد على الإجابة ولكن اود معرفة انواع وعدد الفلاتر التي تجهز فيها غرف العمليات او غرف العناية المشددة في وحدات معالجة الهواء ؟حسب معلوماتي هي ثلاثة هيبا فلتر لانه نريد تنقيه من الشوئب و من البكتريا و من الغازات ولكن ما هي نوعها بالتحديد العلمي المطلوب
> بالنسبة لفلاتر وحدة المناولة هى مصيدة رمال + فلتر ابتدائى من الالومنيوم + فلاتر جيبية +فلاتر هيبا
> وبالنسبة للتعقيم من البكتريا نستخدم لمبات اشعة فوق بنفسجية على ملف التبريد او فى الدكت بشروطها
> وبالنسبة للغازات نستخدم فلاتر الكربون النشط
> ...



بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedbayomy (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## كمال خطاب (14 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed mech (27 أغسطس 2016)

For some potentially​very hazardous exhausts, such as from radioisotope chemical fume hoods or disease isolation spaces, codes or regulations may require HEPA filtration of the exhaust discharge, particularly if thedischarge is located too close to a pedestrian area or outside air intake


----------



## MARWAN_H (1 يناير 2017)

مشاركة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 يناير 2017)

MARWAN_H قال:


> مشاركة رائعة بارك الله فيك



شكرا أخ مروان على رفع هذا الموضوع القيم
و شكرا لكل الإخوة المشاركين​


----------



## epour (3 يناير 2017)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

